# What a fantastic picture.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Says it all


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

The eyes have it


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one Bro.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely photo.
In Aguilas a guy was walking around the beach with a Malamute bitch and her seven puppies, needless to say the pups were for sale. As we were only in Spain for a further week I wasn’t tempted but if we were there for longer I might have been as the bitch was beautiful. 
Photos still in camera.


----------

